# Blog acusa ex IM de dados falsos sobre a precipitação.



## 1337 (27 Nov 2013 às 00:45)

http://ecotretas.blogspot.pt/2010/10/chuva-mal-contada.html


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 01:05)

1337 disse:


> http://ecotretas.blogspot.pt/2010/10/chuva-mal-contada.html



Esse blog é de um membro do MeteoPT que não aparece por cá desde 2009.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2013 às 05:54)

1337 disse:


> http://ecotretas.blogspot.pt/2010/10/chuva-mal-contada.html



"Quarta-feira, 13 de Outubro de 2010
Chuva mal contada"

O texto é antigo, é de 2010...


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2013 às 09:32)

Aristocrata disse:


> "Quarta-feira, 13 de Outubro de 2010
> Chuva mal contada"
> 
> O texto é antigo, é de 2010...



Sim já tem 3 anos eu sei, por isso que disse" ex IM" logo á partida já era passado companheiro


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2013 às 09:33)

MSantos disse:


> Esse blog é de um membro do MeteoPT que não aparece por cá desde 2009.



Desconhecia isso, se não for pedir muito, podes-me dizer quem era o membro?


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 10:29)

1337 disse:


> Desconhecia isso, se não for pedir muito, podes-me dizer quem era o membro?



Chama-se ecotretas só dizia tretas, deixou de dizê-las no seu blog em 2012.


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2013 às 10:50)

MSantos disse:


> Chama-se ecotretas só dizia tretas, deixou de dizê-las no seu blog em 2012.



Sim ele deixou o blog em 2012, mas fez uns estudos interessantes sobre o IM, não só neste caso da chuva, mas por exemplo na opinião dele o IM quando a temperatura era abaixo da média quase que ocultava, e quando era acima do normal já era uma "catástrofe" porque a culpa era do aquecimento global, há certos aspectos que concordo com ele...


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2013 às 12:03)

1337 disse:


> Sim ele deixou o blog em 2012, mas fez uns estudos interessantes sobre o IM, não só neste caso da chuva, mas por exemplo na opinião dele o IM quando a temperatura era abaixo da média quase que ocultava, e quando era acima do normal já era uma "catástrofe" porque a culpa era do aquecimento global, há certos aspectos que concordo com ele...



Ele gostava de teorias da conspiração e daquelas cenas da Nova Ordem Mundial, acho que era um lunático não li nem lia o blog mas se leres o que ele escreveu no fórum comprovas isso. Na minha opinião tudo o que escrevia tal como o nome dele indica era uma treta nem vale muito a pena ler, mas é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2013 às 20:51)

e onde ele ia boscar os dados teoricamente verdadeiros


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2013 às 21:10)

camrov8 disse:


> e onde ele ia boscar os dados teoricamente verdadeiros



Não tenho a certeza mas penso que ia buscar ao INAG


----------

